
“Wait, Google Sent Me” chrome extension not available - livingparadox
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wait-google-sent-me/igloabeeeiagmdkhellmibpnlnjdmdbb?down
======
livingparadox
This was previously noted on hacker news nearly 3 years ago, but didn't stick:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551613)

Previous discussion when the extension was posted in hackers news (while
present):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9531941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9531941)

